

Beijing HN Meetup 9/10 - emeltzer

Hi guys,<p>Since I'm back in Beijing for the next few weeks I figured I'd organize another Beijing HN meetup.  The last one was really excellent (~40 people showed up, lots of interesting projects being discussed) so if you are around you should definitely attend!
======
emeltzer
The meetup will start at 8:30PM, directions in this post

Format will be the same as last time (so, informal hangout) but we will have a
projector for anyone interested in showing off interesting projects. If you
plan to attend, please RSVP by replying to this email! Of course please feel
free to bring as many friends as you like.

For those of you who forgot, here are directions to Wainwain:

Address: Room 3512, Buillding A, SOHO New Town, 88 Jianguo Lu; Wainwain's
phone: 10-8589-4383

-If you're coming by taxi, just tell the driver "SOHO现代城“ or "大望路地铁站" (soho xiandaicheng / dawanglu ditie zhan)

-If you're coming from the DaWangLu subway station: Take the B exit, make a right upon exiting and walk to the corner, make another right at the first entrance (you're essentially just walking around the back of the same building the subway exit is in.) Go in the first building, take the elevator to the 35th floor, WainWain is on the northwest corner of the bldg.

If you have any questions, get in touch at hi@wheatpondkingfir.com :)

